# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو بتاريخ 06/01/2016

## mohamed73

To use this file, overwrite the existing file (DCTxBB5.tip) located in either:- 
x:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix or
x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_DCTxBB5  *NOTE:  This file adds updated language file info for the models listed, it does NOT add new models to the DCTxBB5 list.*  
RM-1133: Nokia 105 [MSS]
RM-1134: Nokia 105 [MDS]
RM-1135: Nokia 105 [MSS]
RM-1136: Nokia 222 [SS]
RM-1137: Nokia 222 [DS] 
new models added: 
RM-1041 (Lumia 735[Verizon])
RM-1062 (MS Lumia 640XL[SS])
RM-1075 (MS Lumia 640[DS])
RM-1109 (MS Lumia 640[SS])
RM-1113 (MS Lumia 640[SS])**

----------


## البوب شريف

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ياسلام عليك اخى محمد...تسلم ايدك*

----------


## benabdelhafidh

مشكوووووور الله ينور عليك

----------


## youky

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mzkhawam

شكرا
ممكن سؤال طريقة عمل سوفت للبوكس نفسها؟

----------

